# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Cooking Guide 1-400 karma/gold VERY CHEAP[Good XP]

## BrightChild

Hi i found this guide about an hour ago on Reddit and got from level 29 to 35 in that time. Didn't find anything on the forums like it so here i am posting it. ++Also cost about 400karma/30s to get from 1-240 in ~40minutes. Here's the guide.

*Here is the credit, and the sauce. Guide From Hatberg For Easy 1-400:*
[SPOILER] Cooking 1-400 Database Version 1.0 - Page 3 - Droknar's Forge - Guild Wars 2 Guru - Page 3
*Ingredient Locations:*
GW2 Locations Of All Cooking Ingrediants : Guild Wars 2 Guides
*(0) Ball of Dough*
Bag of Flour (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Jug of Water (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
*(25) Ball of Cookie Dough*
Bag of Flour (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Egg (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
*(50) Chili Pepper Popper*
Cheese Wedge (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Chili Pepper (21 karma per 25) - (Renown) Milton Book, Cornucopian Fields, Gendarran Fields
*(75) Bowl of White Frosting*
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Jug of Water (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Vanilla Bean (21 karma per 25) - (Renown) Milton Book, Cornucopian Fields, Gendarran Fields
*(100) Pile of Paprika*
Bell Pepper (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Chili Pepper (21 karma per 25) - (Renown) Milton Book, Cornucopian Fields, Gendarran Fields
*(125) Bowl of Chocolate Frosting*
Bowl of White Frosting - Premade
Chocolate Bar (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
*(150) Chocolate Cherry*
Chocolate Bar (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Cherry (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Lieutenant Summers, Nightguard Beach, Harathi Hinterlands
*(175) Cherry Tart*
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Ball of Dough (premade) - Chef crafting vendor
Cherry (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Lieutenant Summers, Nightguard Beach, Harathi Hinterlands
*(200) Bowl of Chocolate Cherry Frosting*
Bowl of Chocolate Frosting - Premade
Cherry (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Lieutenant Summers, Nightguard Beach, Harathi Hinterlands
*(225) Chocolate Orange*
Chocolate Bar (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Orange (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Cesselia, Bloodtide Coast (southeast)
*(250) Ginger Pear Tart*
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Ginger Root (21 karma per 25)
Pear (35 karma per 25) - Iron Marches, Champion's Shield, Devourer's Nest
*(275) Bowl of Orange Coconut Frosting*
Bags of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Bowl of Sour Cream (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Coconut (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Lionscout Tunnira, Archen Foreland, Bloodtide Coast
Orange (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Cesselia, Bloodtide Coast (southeast)
*(275) Orange Cake*
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Egg (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Orange (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Cesselia, Bloodtide Coast (southeast)
Bowl of Baker's Dry Ingredients (320 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor ingredients x4
*(275) Orange Coconut Cake*
Orange Cake - Premade
Orange Coconut Frosting - Premade
*(300) Peach Cookie*
Ball of Cookie Dough - Premade
Peach (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Noc Chief, Fireheart Rise (west)
*(325) Raspberry Peach Compote*
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Raspberry - Gathering nodes in Fireheart Rise
Peach (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Noc Chief, Fireheart Rise (west)
*(350) Raspberry Peach Bar*
Raspberry Peach Compote - Premade
Bowl of Baker's Wet Ingredients (84 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor ingredients x4
Bowl of Baker's Dry Ingredients (320 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor ingredients x4
*(350) Peach Tart*
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Ball of Dough - Premade
Peach (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Noc Chief, Fireheart Rise (west)
*(375) Bowl of Peach Pie Filling*
Bag of Flour (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Peach (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Noc Chief, Fireheart Rise (west)
*(375) Peach Pie*
Ball of Dough - Premade
Bowl of Peach Pie Filling - Premade

*EDIT: You need to be 50 to craft the "Ball of Cookie Dough" so just rough it out and craft other things until you hit 50, then carry on with the cookie dough step.*

----------


## darkhon

nice addition, thanks, wouldnt have seen this if it wasnt posted here  :Smile:

----------


## BrightChild

> nice addition, thanks, wouldnt have seen this if it wasnt posted here


You're welcome, the only annoying part is the original person who did the guide goofed from 25-50. But i promise once you hit 50 points in cooking its smooth sailing.

----------


## barthen

thanks for this. great guide

----------


## Neymar

> You're welcome, the only annoying part is the original person who did the guide goofed from 25-50. But i promise once you hit 50 points in cooking its smooth sailing.


Tempted to try this when I'm home. What do you mean by "goofed" though?

----------


## BrightChild

> Tempted to try this when I'm home. What do you mean by "goofed" though?


When i said goofed, i was inferring that he didn't take into account that you had to be level 50 in cooking to craft the "Ball of cookie dough" But once you hit 50 in crafting i got ~5-6 levels from mass leveling at a time.

----------


## Neymar

Ah thank you! I'll start this when I get back. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Dyz

Ugh, I love this guide but wish everything was listed out what to buy (items/recipes) so i could just go buy and make the stuff lol. When I get home from work tonight ill list out the ingerdiants and recipes needed

----------


## Hsk

Did this guide when it was posted on reddit, nets you roughly 10 levels from 70+ so you can grind 70-80 using this and get 400 cooking in roughly 40 minutes.

----------


## ivansouza

Humm..i was about to suggest a couple of changes to your guide, but i will do them myself, feel free to add to the first post  :Wink: 

*(0) Ball of Dough*
Bag of Flour (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Jug of Water (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor

*(25) Ball of Cookie Dough*
Bag of Flour (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Egg (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor

*(50) Chili Pepper Popper*
Cheese Wedge (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Chili Pepper (21 karma per 25) - (Renown) Milton Book, Cornucopian Fields, Gendarran Fields -  LvL 25+ Human Area

*(75) Bowl of White Frosting*
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Jug of Water (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Vanilla Bean (21 karma per 25) - (Renown) Milton Book, Cornucopian Fields, Gendarran Fields - LvL 25+ Human Area

*(100) Pile of Paprika*
Bell Pepper (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Chili Pepper (21 karma per 25) - (Renown) Milton Book, Cornucopian Fields, Gendarran Fields

*(125) Bowl of Chocolate Frosting*
Bowl of White Frosting - Premade
Chocolate Bar (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor

*(150) Chocolate Cherry*
Chocolate Bar (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Cherry (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Lieutenant Summers, Nightguard Beach, Harathi Hinterlands LvL 35+ Human Area

*(175) Cherry Tart*
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Ball of Dough (premade) - Chef crafting vendor
Cherry (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Lieutenant Summers, Nightguard Beach, Harathi Hinterlands

*(200) Bowl of Chocolate Cherry Frosting*
Bowl of Chocolate Frosting - Premade
Cherry (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Lieutenant Summers, Nightguard Beach, Harathi Hinterlands

*(225) Chocolate Orange*
Chocolate Bar (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Orange (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Cesselia, Bloodtide Coast (southeast) - LvL 45+ Human Area (South its around 50+ and the quest is annoying, make first combination Fern+Mush+ Coral and swap overflow to do it again, or figure out the puzzle)

*(250) Ginger Pear Tart*
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Ginger Root (21 karma per 25)
Pear (35 karma per 25) - Iron Marches, Champion's Shield, Devourer's Nest LvL 50+ Charr Area

*(275) Bowl of Orange Coconut Frosting*
Bags of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Bowl of Sour Cream (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Coconut (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Lionscout Tunnira, Archen Foreland, Bloodtide Coast (Another Heart on Bloodtide)
Orange (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Cesselia, Bloodtide Coast (southeast)

*(275) Orange Cake*
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Egg (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Orange (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Cesselia, Bloodtide Coast (southeast)
Bowl of Baker's Dry Ingredients (320 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor ingredients x4

*(275) Orange Coconut Cake*
Orange Cake - Premade
Orange Coconut Frosting - Premade

*(300) Peach Cookie*
Ball of Cookie Dough - Premade
Peach (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Noc Chief, Fireheart Rise (west) - LvL 60 + Char Area

*(325) Raspberry Peach Compote*
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Raspberry - Gathering nodes in Fireheart Rise
Peach (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Noc Chief, Fireheart Rise (west)

*(350) Raspberry Peach Bar*
Raspberry Peach Compote - Premade
Bowl of Baker's Wet Ingredients (84 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor ingredients x4
Bowl of Baker's Dry Ingredients (320 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor ingredients x4

*(350) Peach Tart*
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Ball of Dough - Premade
Peach (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Noc Chief, Fireheart Rise (west)

*(375) Bowl of Peach Pie Filling*
Bag of Flour (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) - Chef crafting vendor
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) - Chef crafting vendor
Peach (35 karma per 25) - (Renown) Noc Chief, Fireheart Rise (west)

*(375) Peach Pie*
Ball of Dough - Premade
Bowl of Peach Pie Filling - Premade

----------


## grizzlik1

how u learn res "(25) Ball of Cookie Dough" if u need 50 cooking for learning it ....

----------


## lordz23

you don't, some of the items got changed already. Gotta figure another way of leveling it to 50

----------


## xRaBBiTx

If you want to avoid grinding the requirement for Pears at 275, you can make 20 or so Jars of Orange Sauce. Oranges and cooking vendor stuff.

----------


## grusin

can you actually go from 70 to 80 with cooking ? i didnt lvl up cooking at all and im lvl66 currently.

----------


## ivansouza

Guys, remember that DISCOVER gives a LOT of EXP and Crafting EXP.

So remember to do them:

Chef - Recipes - Guild Wars 2 Database

Cook - Recipes - Guild Wars 2 DB

----------


## ivansouza

> rizzlik1
> how u learn res "(25) Ball of Cookie Dough" if u need 50 cooking for learning it ....





> grusin
> can you actually go from 70 to 80 with cooking ? i didnt lvl up cooking at all and im lvl66 currently.


guys, remember to DISCOVER new recipes gives a LOT of EXP and Crafting EXP, you don t even have to farm for a specific material, just buy 1 on the Trading post and make the discovery. If you are around Cooking 50 and make a lvl 50 Discovery you will get at least 2 cooking levels from it.

http://www.gw2db.com/recipes/cook?sort=requiredrating

----------


## kindbudz

Great guide + rep!!!! *Went from level 70-80 and cooking 1-400 in about 4 hours total*. Here's my contribution to *help everyone find the raspberries** more easily for the 300+ steps.*


*How to find Raspberries*

*Zone: Fireheart Rise

**There are 3 locations, EACH with 3 raspberry nodes, for a total of 9 raspberry nodes. 
*
*Each node can have at least 1-2 raspberries.
*
*Raspberry nodes respawn every ~20 minutes
*

*Here is an image I made of the 3 raspberry clusters in Fireheart Rise
*


*Here is a close up of each raspberry cluster for even more clarity
*







*Hope that helps!!
*

----------


## akosimhac18

What to cook 40-50?

----------


## kj598

What can we do instead of the (25) Ball Of Cookie Dough?

----------


## kindbudz

> What to cook 40-50?


look in your recipe book for ANYTHING that gives points. I chose some sort of salad dressing with oil

----------


## Omega329

I did this guide today, got stuck at 300 because they changed the peach + dough recipe to 350.

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

Well it's true that it's fast, just not that cheap :P at least the price wasn't the same for me.

----------


## kj598

How much is it for 1-400?

----------


## Gbyrd

Yeah i was considering power levelling my warrior using this to whatever level it would get to you get 4.4 million xp from 1-400 cooking so wherever that lands me  :Big Grin:

----------


## punkboi

Hey heres a guide for 1-400 cooking it is very easy and cheap and used under 1 gold  :Big Grin: 

(1-25) Ball of Dough
Bag of Flour (80 copper per 10) 
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) 
Jug of Water (80 copper per 10) 

(25-50) Bottle of Simple Dressing
Jar of Vegetable Oil 
Jar of Vinegar 
Pile of Salt and Pepper 

(50-75) Chili Pepper Popper
Cheese Wedge (21 karma per 25) 
Chili Pepper (21 karma per 25) 

(75-100) Bowl of White Frosting
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) 
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10)
Jug of Water (80 copper per 10) 
Vanilla Bean (21 karma per 25)

(100-125) Pile of Paprika
Bell Pepper (21 karma per 25)
Chili Pepper (21 karma per 25) 

(125-150) Bowl of Chocolate Frosting
Bowl of White Frosting 
Chocolate Bar (21 karma per 25) 

(150-175) Chocolate Cherry
Chocolate Bar (21 karma per 25) 
Cherry (35 karma per 25)

(175-200) Cherry Tart
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25)
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10) 
Ball of Dough (premade) 
Cherry (35 karma per 25)

HALF WAY THERE  :Big Grin: 

(200-225) Bowl of Chocolate Cherry Frosting
Bowl of Chocolate Frosting
Cherry (35 karma per 25)

(225-250) Chocolate Orange
Chocolate Bar (21 karma per 25) 
Orange (35 karma per 25)

(250-275) Orange Cake
Stick of butter 
Egg 
Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients
Orange (35 karma per 25) 

(275-300) Bowl of Orange Coconut Frosting
Bags of Sugar (80 copper per 10) 
Bowl of Sour Cream (21 karma per 25)
Coconut (35 karma per 25)
Orange (35 karma per 25)

(300-325) Peach Cookie
Ball of Cookie Dough 
Peach (35 karma per 25)

(350-375) Peach Tart
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) 
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10)
Ball of Dough 
Peach (35 karma per 25) 

(375-400) Bowl of Peach Pie Filling
Bag of Flour (80 copper per 10) 
Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25)
Bag of Sugar (80 copper per 10)
Peach (35 karma per 25)

(375-400) Peach Pie
Ball of Dough 
Bowl of Peach Pie Filling


hope this helped you

----------


## kingdomofsteel

> Hey heres a guide for 1-400 cooking it is very easy and cheap and used under 1 gold 
> 
> (1-25) Ball of Dough
> Bag of Flour (80 copper per 10) 
> Stick of Butter (21 karma per 25) 
> Jug of Water (80 copper per 10) 
> 
> (25-50) Bottle of Simple Dressing
> Jar of Vegetable Oil 
> ...



How much experience did you gain from it ?

----------


## frm

> How much experience did you gain from it ?


Leveling any profession from 0-400 gives you exactly 10 levels.

----------


## punkboi

> Leveling any profession from 0-400 gives you exactly 10 levels.


no, id you are combat level 1 you will get to like level 40 
but i am am not sure at higher levels

----------


## xer0phyte

chocolate cherry removed? i couldnt find it even i'm 163 now

----------


## punkboi

> chocolate cherry removed? i couldnt find it even i'm 163 now


i think you have to discover it, it that doesnt work im pretty sure it has to be there

----------


## punkboi

> no, id you are combat level 1 you will get to like level 40 
> but i am am not sure at higher levels


and my bad on this all crafting/professension give you exactly 10 levels at anylevel

----------


## MrAlice

Eggs, chocolate, and Butter in bulk were removed from the vendors.
Some items previously 35 karma each are now around 120+ karma.



> Increased the karma costs of all Bulk Cooking Materials.
> · The following Cooking Materials are no longer sold for Karma and are now acquired through drops, gathering nodes, or loot bags: Butter, Chocolate, Vanilla, Chili Peppers, Thyme, Black Peppercorns, Cinnamon, Bay Leaves, Walnuts, and Oranges.

----------


## inarius

This is A quick solution for now it costs around 3G

----------


## Jack477

you don't, some of the items got changed already. Gotta figure another way of leveling it to 50

----------


## inarius

just use the trading post it costs around 3g from 1 to 400 using the video guide

----------


## weejambo

> you don't, some of the items got changed already. Gotta figure another way of leveling it to 50


Yup, above video no longer works,Blew all my money (just over 1g (lol))getting to 135. Took forever to hit 45 with the ball of dough, and bottle of simple dressing goes grey at 65 now. No doubt this will have a knock on effect on other things.

----------


## ghosti2010

just wondering is it possible to do this to get to level 40 then when you are maxxed 400 just unlearn it then redo it for another 3g and get to like level 60?

----------


## UnholyMisery

> just wondering is it possible to do this to get to level 40 then when you are maxxed 400 just unlearn it then redo it for another 3g and get to like level 60?


Doesn't work like that. If you drop the profession you still stay at whatever level it was.

----------


## merirasoi28

thanks for this sharing this good guide for making the variety of recipes.

----------


## qwerty1112

Thank you bud  :Smile:

----------


## akwada

thx for this

----------

